# Who loves their minivan?



## Maybe Later (Feb 19, 2011)

We're going from a family of four to a family of five in a few months. We've decided our egos can handle a minivan and it's the best choice for us. I'm wondering who loves theirs, what year and what make and model? If there is one feature you love, what is it? If there's some thing you hate or wish you had, what might it be?

We're probably looking in the $15-25K range, possibly more if we were to finance some of it. It'll be the daily kid taxi as well as the vehicle we take to visit family, 5-6 hours one way, prob 4-6 times a year. That will probably have us looking at newer value brands (Kia, Dodge) and slightly older premium makes. I'd like someone else to take the depreciation hit if possible, but we'll drive this into the ground, so new isn't out of the question.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Have had 2 Honda Odysseys - a 1999 and a 2010 and loved them both. Mainly because they run forever and need nothing but basic maintenance. Had a 2004 Toyota Sienna in between and it was an incredible lemon. Had all kinds of problems with it and totally turned me off Toyotas. Consumer Reports have always rated either the Odyssey or Sienna as the top minivan and the reliability of both have always been rated at the top. Getting a well maintained 3 year old version of either would be great but they do tend to hold their value very well so you are likely to be at the top end of your range on price.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

Chrysler currently has deals on the Dodge Caravan CVP (Canada Value Package). The MSRP is $19,995 but people have been getting them for less. Not bad for a new van with 283 hp.

This may help: http://forums.redflagdeals.com/looking-dodge-grand-caravan-canada-value-package-cvp-1141930/


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

We haven't made the jump yet to a minivan, mainly due to ego issues. But I have done extensive research based on what we are looking for. For us, we go to the mountains almost monthly, and 4 wheel drive is an absolute must for us. So that really just left the Toyato Sienna as the only option. We've driven a few, and really like them. I liked the honda too, but no 4 wheel drive.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Never.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Jon_Snow said:


> Never.


Best choice.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

How about a wagon? It has the speed, handling and economy of a car, but most of the utility of a minivan.


----------



## Maybe Later (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.

@uptoolate: Is there something that you couldn't do without in those vans? Something that irks you?

@PA: We thought much the same thing about the AWD since we live in the country, but we're now considering a move to the city. Plus, Toyota are very proud of those AWDs and not a lot of people sell them after a few years. I also don't like the run-flat tires (no spare). We have an AWD SUV right now and I'm certain that >99% of the time our AWD system isn't used, partially because we use studded winter tires and it is a front-wheel drive until something spins. Deep snow is something else, but I'd usually drive the 4WD truck. We do end up in Canmore/Banff/Fairmont once a year, but I'm not sure than makes it worth it. Whatever we buy, studded winter tires (Hakkapeliitta 5s) will be installed the first winter. That said, if a great buy came along on a used AWD Sienna I'd probably jump at it.

@Sherlock: Thanks for the heads up on the van, might be worth a look. I'm practical enough that I'd rather have a wagon than a sedan, but we'd like the seating for seven. Being able to add in a family member or friend will be nice. As it is we can seat five in our full-size crew-cab pickup, even three carseats in the back, but it is a bit limiting. 

OTOH, if I start thinking that I'm going to spend $40K+ to get an AWD Sienna, there are some nice European wagons, including a couple diesels that I'd like 

@Jon_Snow and KaeJS: I once thought that way, but drop a handful of kids in the mix and they start looking better. It's either a minivan or a Suburban for us and since we're replacing the current family runabout (Mazda Tribute), having two trucks just doesn't make sense.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

I always have a mini van because of the people I drag around and I use it for hauling stuff and going to the dump.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

If you are driving in fairmont or the mountains during the winter or snow storm once, it's worth the AWD. Well, that's at least for us. Our cabin is near fairmont, and driving it in the winter for skiing made it a must. If you are driving to banff or fairmont in the summer, then it's really not needed.

I think it depends where ou live. We have a full AWD suv and find that there is probably a dozen times a year where we need it cant drive our other car, so that makes it worth it.

If you don't need AWD, then there are tonnes of options.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Can't really comment on the AWD. Always had snows on all my minivans which were FWD and had no problems in the snow. They are rock solid with snows on but sure even better with AWD. The premium for AWD on the Sienna is very steep but if you need it, you need it. I think you also wind up with all of the top end package if you go with AWD.

The thing I love about them is that you can get lots of people and luggage in but even better - they swallow 4x8 drywall and plywood and can carry huge amounts of just about anything. I can get way more inside than most pickups. Just not as good with really heavy loads obviously. 

Also the mileage on the Honda and Sienna are pretty impressive for their hauling capability. Which reminds me that they are also good for pulling trailers. The Sienna comes standard with a hauling package (minus the hitch) while it is an upgrade on the Odyssey I think. I didn't get it as only pulling up to 2000lb.


----------



## BRS9 (Feb 22, 2011)

Life's too short to drive a minivan. Call it ego - but the wife and I would never drive one. If you need the room, get an SUV or one of the many new crossovers. 

We're now a family of 5, and I fit our three kids (one car seat, 2 booster seats) and all the paraphernalia that comes with them just fine in a full-size sedan. I have an SUV as well, but find we never actually 'need' the truck.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

You never know when 5 will become 6! LOL. We had a Land Rover Discovery for 3 years, we have 4 kids and it was very, very tight and certainly couldn't pack much luggage in it if we had everyone else. Even a Pilot or LandBruiser is tight with all the gear one needs for a week somewhere. We always needed the Thule on top. Not so with the minivan. Short of going for 'the Burb' most SUVs won't bring it off. We know as whenever we went skiing the Suburban was the only SUV we could get everyone and the gear into when we got a rental.

Anyway to each their own! Good luck with the new critter!


----------



## LondonHomes (Dec 29, 2010)

I had a mini-van when the kids were young. Loved it, it was very practical.

Traded up last year to a SUV, but still miss the cargo space of the mini-van when we are going on trips.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

+1 with dogcom and london homes, the mini van can be used as a work or handyman's car. 

I had to deliver a dryer to the rental last year. Borrowed the in-law's mint van, put the seats back, and the dryer fit no problem! 

But we have an SUV  but would rather a mini van really or tdi station wagon.

No kids yet


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

I can't understand the "I'm too cool for a mini-van attitude". 

Do you guys really think anyone is looking at you while you're driving around town?


----------



## GreenAvenue (Dec 28, 2011)

I would never by a sedan for the same reason. We have a family of five, = kids with Italian temperaments and I like practical for that reason. I drive a station now but would love a van, preferably a diesel. For ego reasons I would never consider a sedan and for some reason I don't like the look of them either. I need a car that provides space and comfort, so a van would be okay. I just couldn't find a van in Canada that has diesel engines.


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

What about a Q7 instead of a mini van? That's my pick.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Four Pillars said:


> Do you guys really think anyone is looking at you while you're driving around town?


I never care what others think when I'm driving around town. I'm sure there are lots of people that think my car is stupid. I know there are.

But, there's obviously a demographic the minivan caters to.

Apart from that demographic, I would just never buy a minivan. The same as how I would never buy a motorcycle, a honda civic, or a dodge ram.

If I had kids, I'd probably go with a big SUV. But I don't have kids, so what do I know.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I never care what others think either but I just don't enjoy driving a minivan at all. A car is just more efficient and comfortable etc. You can always get a trailer or roof rack etc. The new CUVs make no sense to me either - they're like the worst of both world's? I kind of see SUVs like mansions - nobody really needs a big house but they'll find stuff to fill it with somehow (yet not really use all the space most of the time). Minivans are cheap though and I'm sure they're worth their weight in gold for the insurance savings


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm a truck guy and i don't think i will ever go back(i'm single)but if i had a family i would "push" hard to get my wife to convert.lol

I bought mine for a "good" deal-8500 hun off sticker in 09 when gm was offering ridiculous cash back incentives(bought for 32k,org price was 40k)

My silverado has huge room all over and i can get 5 grown men iever 6'0 200+ no problem,10k+ tow package,4x4 front-back or all tires and for me i like riding higher up(safety)imo the new fullsize trucks offers everything across the board,i would never go to vans or suv's.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Four Pillars said:


> I can't understand the "I'm too cool for a mini-van attitude".
> 
> Do you guys really think anyone is looking at you while you're driving around town?


+1


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

I don't mean to judge the vehicle itself or those who drive them when I say I will never drive one. I appreciate the usefulness of the minivan when I watch my sister shuttle her little munchkins and their friends around. But I will NEVER have kids, thus I will NEVER own a minivan.  Die-hard Toyota pick-up truck guy here...


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Four Pillars I agree with you who cares what anyone thinks as long as your happy and the van does the job. I own a 2003 Sienna and I got it for $14,000 with 50,000 km on it and that is all I want to pay for any vehicle if possible. I also like that it is a small 6 so you don't use a lot of gas, I just don't need all the extra power in the city and I don't tow anything so it works well on long trips as well. I should also say the body is in very good condition. I was also wondering if the people in the east still have a problem buying older cars because of the weather.


----------



## Maybe Later (Feb 19, 2011)

I understand the truck thing. I've had at least one truck since I was 19: 72 K5 Blazer (the full convertable one, have swapped the motor, trans, suspension, gears as an offroad toy, so I understand KJS a little - am still deluded into thinking I will restore it one day), 83 GM 1/2 ton, 84 S15, 87 S10, 96 Sierra (that one hit 340,000 when we had kids and I sold it), '06 Sierra crew cab now. I'm hoping that the minivan will seem just as indispensable.

I've got a few years to mid life crisis time. We'll see what comes of that. I'd love to have a bike again, but we'll see if I'll still want a motorcycle when it means I'll have to listen to my kids argue quite justifiably that if they're so dangerous then I shouldn't ride one either. 

But I digress. 

Stow'n'go. Worth it or gimmick?


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't think people judge people on vehicle's but......like it or not people do form an opinion.If im dating a "new" women for example and i pick her up in a "truck" she gets a sense of me(weather it matters or not)same goes if i pick her up in a 1990 honda civic.That line of thinking is similar to saying you go shopping in sweat pants(most people don't care)but you will be judged no?A minivan does telegraph a certian msg no?What man really really wants a minivan?lol....it kinda like a submission-no one says hey- Nice van(i get the willies imagining myself driving one,this is just me)


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, I've certainly done my share of stupid things to impress women. But at a certain point, you realize that if the type of car you drive is going to have a major influence over a woman's thoughts on you, then that's probably not the type of woman you want to get too close to.

But yeah, minivans suck  j/k


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

I don't understand the truck thing. They're slow, harder to maneuver and park, can't take a corner quick without tipping over, and waste a lot of gas. My Acura sport sedan goes 0-100 in under 6 seconds and runs the quarter mile in the mid 14 seconds, a pickup can't do that (well the Dodge Ram SRT-10 can but it's very expensive and very thirsty). Oh sure I'd buy a pickup if I needed to tow something or needed to carry large things that can't fit in a car, but otherwise I don't see the point.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

For myself i like trucks because they give me a feeling of "control" on the road and when i drive a car or a sedan i feel like i'm sitting on the pavement(i hate that feeling).I also like how everything is "bigger" controls,interior,console ect and when i'm driving for extended periods of time i find them more comfortable and lastly i live in winterpeg so i gotta have 4x4 lol


----------



## Ihatetaxes (May 5, 2010)

I've had a lot of vehicles including several big SUVs but nothing on the planet is as good for families as a minivan. We've had several of them and right now we have a 2012 Grand Caravan. Excellent vehicle made better with the new 283 HP motor and 6 speed auto, a dramatic improvement over the crappy 3.3l and 4 speed of the last one we had.

As for all the people that slam the quality of Caravans, we have never had problems with them. For the price they are a fantastic solution for a family on a budget.

Sliding doors cannot be beat for loading kids up into car seats (especially in crowded parking lots) and the biggest SUV (other than maybe a Suburban) pales in comparison for cargo carrying. A new Grand Caravan is half the price of a new Suburban and uses a lot less gas!


----------

